# New Beavertail BTV Build



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Boat is supposed to be ready around mid Month of March. I'll post photos as they come along. Had a Beavertail Vengence prior to this.

2015 BTV:
Suzuki 90
Livorsi Controls
Vmarine pushpole holders and removable push pole caddy
custom 2 tone awl grip deck
custom colored blue hull
oversized casting platform with removable stripping bucket holder
Minn Kota i pilot 
simrad NSS7 Evo 2 with shoot through transducer and structure scan
tilt wheel 
NMEA Hookup - engine to Simrad
closed cell foam cushions with backrest
removable bimini top with all accon hardware


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a watching this bad boy!! [ch128077] tarpon will be here soon...


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

U must be a bt lover lol. U getting the same color as your last one?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Last one was white. I like the hull quite a bit - a really good compromise for what I like to do.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Latest photo - boat is taped for the custom awl grip - floor is not yet taped in the picture. They should be shooting it today - I'll post more as I get them.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very cool. Quick question, on the Livorsi controls is it personal preference based on looks or being comfortable with the operation? 

Boat looks great. 

Andy


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll see if I am happy with the Livorsi after owning them, but what sold me was there is are 2 switches on the throttle control which you can access with your thumb when driving - 1 is for trim, the one next to it is for the jack plate - other wise you end up with a sort of rig that is cable tied to your throttle for the jack plate control.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love those Livorsi controls just can't justify the cost


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

:'(


> We'll see if I am happy with the Livorsi after owning them, but what sold me was there is are 2 switches on the throttle control which you can access with your thumb when driving - 1 is for trim, the one next to it is for the jack plate - other wise you end up with a sort of rig that is cable tied to your throttle for the jack plate control.


That makes sense. It's going to look great!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Awl grip deck was just painted.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Latest progress - boat should be ready this weekend.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn! [ch128077]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love that white Zuk


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful boat. This is not a knock, just an honest question. I do not understand the reason for awlgrip. The deck was already gelcoat correct? I would like to know more as i plan a cosmetic touch up in near future on my B2.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I zoomed in on the pics. I assume that serves as the non skid aswell as cool look. I might go that route instead of seadek this go around as I do not like the glue line after shrinkage and its to dam hot in the summer(gray Seadek).


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes - the boat was gel coated - I paid extra for the awl grip. Once you own a boat with awl grip, you will never want gel coat again. The sandy texture is great for grip, and not fighting with the gel coat for removing the stains it always picks up is great. In my opinion, the awl grip has better traction, looks better and also is a lot easier to clean up and maintain than gel. The photos in the artificial light make the deck look a little yellow - out in natural light it should be an almost putty type color. It is the same color that Gause boats uses on their floors - go to their website for some photos of it in natural light. In addition, I had a flattening agent used on the awl grip so it would not have any sheen.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

latest shots - pick up scheduled for saturday. Rub rail to be installed still and a few loose ends.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice color combo. The white zuke looks really clean.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Super sharp looking skiff! I really like the way BT has engineered the hatch gutters to eliminate gutter drains and hoses.

For me that feature is worth more than the traditional look of having the bow hatch pushed forward from the cockpit roughly the same distance as from the rub rail to the hatch.

I'm not a fan of the flush mounted battery switch, but I can appreciate its ergonomic advantages.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Really nice congrats!


----------



## Cbevers (Feb 21, 2013)

Really sweet ride. Where will this skiff be fished.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in Miami, so the boat will see Biscayne Bay, the Keys, Flamingo and a little bit of Chockoloskee. A yearly trip to Boca Grande is also in its future.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Vessel is finished - Will and Liz at Beavertail did an amazing job. The Suzuki is amazing - even peppier than my etec 90 which was on a Beavertail Vengence, and the fuel economy is insane. Boat feels great - more solid than my vengeance.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the Laundry basket attachment.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I like the Laundry basket attachment.


me too, but it looks like its on the wrong side for a right hander casting forward.

I like the bimini top better...


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

THe bimini is beyond awesome - it also lays in the cockpit floor perfectly if you need access to your hatches. I want to sell the platform holder - it is adjustable and can be moved to any leg - I don't need it because my platform is large enough to hold the stripping bucket. It is brand new - the base plate is 12 by 12 - the base of a strip and feed research is 14 by 14 - so it works perfectly for that. I paid $175-open to offers.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful. Congrats!


----------

